# Window Garden



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if I did the pictures right. All I can see are two boxes with a red X in it. I have garlic and celery growing and the pepper plant is still alive. The whole thing is a work in progress. I'm working on a frame to put over the plants. It will be wrapped in plastic to make a mini greenhouse.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

No pictures I can see.

I don't have a garden or even a real balcony to keep plants but I have 20+ strawberries, a raspberry and 2 blueberry plants in 'dirt bags' outside my door.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Grimm said:


> No pictures I can see.
> 
> I don't have a garden or even a real balcony to keep plants but I have 20+ strawberries, a raspberry and 2 blueberry plants in 'dirt bags' outside my door.


Thank you for letting me know. I went back and tried to fix it. Most of the plants are growing in plastic cups because space here is at at minimum. I'm hoping to expand on it eventually and post more pictures.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Elinor0987 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I went back and tried to fix it. Most of the plants are growing in plastic cups because space here is at at minimum. I'm hoping to expand on it eventually and post more pictures.


The 'dirt bags' come in different sizes for all kinds of plants. I like that they are fabric and can be folded down when they are empty to save space in storage. You would need a drip tray under them inside. They even have tough handles on the bigger bags! My berries are all in 5 gallon bags. I was thinking of getting a few 15 gal and 65 gal for potatoes, carrots and peas/beans.

The grower I got my raspberry cane from told me it would be dormant til spring but it has started growing branch buds. But I am in Southern California and we have been having a hot fall.

Space is also an issue for us. I figured a few berry bushes so I can make jams would be the permanent plants and I can rotate others according to their growing season. I am also looking in to dwarf fruit trees and bushes. My blueberries are dwarf bushes. I figured I could also grow tomatoes upside down as well as peppers.

Have you thought of starting your seeds in newspaper pots? It will reduce root shock when you transplant.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Grimm said:


> The 'dirt bags' come in different sizes for all kinds of plants. I like that they are fabric and can be folded down when they are empty to save space in storage. You would need a drip tray under them inside. They even have tough handles on the bigger bags! My berries are all in 5 gallon bags. I was thinking of getting a few 15 gal and 65 gal for potatoes, carrots and peas/beans.


Later on I'm planning to get grape vines and considering growing them while the vines are young in bags. Would it be better to just get larger ones to start with and leave them in it?



Grimm said:


> My blueberries are dwarf bushes. I figured I could also grow tomatoes upside down as well as peppers.


I had a blueberry bush once but had to throw it away because it was infested with termites and I could see them in the dirt when it was time to take it out of the store packaging and put it in a bigger pot. 



Grimm said:


> Have you thought of starting your seeds in newspaper pots? It will reduce root shock when you transplant.


I've heard about the paper pots and will definitely look into them later on when I'm able to grow plants outside. My reason for doing all of this is twofold- Even though I can't have a garden outside, it's still a good idea to have these plants ready in case we have to leave here in a hurry and get stuck in a situation where the option to buy these things at the store isn't there. That's also why I keep extra potatoes on hand. I have seed packs but the garlic, celery, and potatoes are some of the plants not included in the packs.

I'm also doing this because a few things occurred to me since I started looking into the idea of having the mini greenhouse. Most of the people on this forum already know more about gardening than I probably ever will and have more resources to devote to it. Be that as it may, even with a few resources a person can still be prepared for a shtf moment and have renewable sources of food on hand should the need arise to grow their own food.

While I was getting the celery plants ready for the cups I was reminded of other foods like carrots and onions that could be started from a cutting of the plant (the top part that is usually thrown away). I couldn't help but wonder how many people out there are completely unaware of this and during an economic collapse are going to eat everything in their refrigerator and throw away parts of the food that could be grown again and provide them with a renewable source of food. Seeds are going to be scarce after the dollar crashes and most of the people out there are completely unprepared for that. If the government doesn't shut the internet down right away, then it's possible that people will get on the internet and look for survival tips. Some of them might end up here and will find a wealth of information that will help them survive and cope with the rigors of a post shtf world. I can only hope that my comments about the plant cuttings will be read by some of them and will help them.

I think that's another reason why we're here. Most of us say we're here to learn and I'm one of them. It's true that we do learn from the information contained in this forum. But deep down inside I think most of us realize that there are people out there in worse shape than we are with their preps and once the panic sets in, not all of the masses are going to go on a rampage and destroy everything in their path (most of them probably will though). There's a few people out there that actually will start taking the idea of being prepared seriously, although a bit too late, but will try to educate themselves so that they can get through the turbulent times ahead.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Elinor0987 said:


> Later on I'm planning to get grape vines and considering growing them while the vines are young in bags. Would it be better to just get larger ones to start with and leave them in it?


The bags are great for starting your plants because they prevent root wrapping/coiling. All my berries are new canes or very young and I have them in their bags for future growth rather then current growth. With grapevines I'm not sure what size bag you'd need but opt for the size for mature plants.



Elinor0987 said:


> I've heard about the paper pots and will definitely look into them later on when I'm able to grow plants outside.


I use to make my own newspaper pots when we had an outdoor garden. I used a 2.5" dowel as my form. A 6" long dowel scrap was cheaper than the nice handmade forms for $30.



Elinor0987 said:


> While I was getting the celery plants ready for the cups I was reminded of other foods like carrots and onions that could be started from a cutting of the plant (the top part that is usually thrown away).


I know a lot of people here may know that. Personally I save all those cuttings and 'trash' scraps for making stocks and broths. I have grown pineapples from the tops. 

As for survival info I am a bibliophile. My husband has always thought I was a bit nuts because of the amount of books I buy and one the vastness of subjects. I LOVE vintage and antique books on home and farming skills. I have recently started buying/downloading/'borrowing' books on hunting, butchering, fishing, raising livestock, and basic homesteading. I am the daughter of 2 freegan hippies turned middle class yuppies. I grew up with our home garden being grown in cardboard boxes and any thing the family needed was scavenged or traded for. Now my parents think that way of life is for the birds. I'm glad they shared some of their skills with me growing up.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

After Nov. 6th, I decided that I was going to plant anything that would survive a mild winter here.

I am setting up small "Green Houses" on my plots I normally plant spring greens in. I've started making them out of PVC frames and covering them with semi-clear plastic, things like Collards, Kale, Cabbage, Beets.... can survive a mild winter unprotected but the plastic can be put on and taken off for any colder weather we have.

Each one is costing about $20.00 if I use leftover materials I already have on hand. I am not cementing the frameworks together so they can be taken apart, bundled together and stored until needed again.

I usually dont plant much in the fall but I think that is going to be changing in the years to come.


----------

